# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Best actors in hollyoak

## angelblue

Hey i was just thinking who are the best actors in hollyoaks  in my opinion 

Sam Owen (liam)

Justin burton 

Ben davies 

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jade

I think Lisa as well

----------


## angelblue

I prefer Mandy 

But i thought the guy who played the serial killer was really good to   :Thumbsup:

----------


## emma_strange

I like Nancy, Russ and Mandy

----------


## di marco

justin, lisa, mandy, tom (!)

----------


## Jade

o little tom's a sweetie

----------


## di marco

> But i thought the guy who played the serial killer was really good to


toby! i miss him, i miss dan too!  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> o little tom's a sweetie


he really is, hes soooooooo adorable!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

hmmm just thought, shouldnt this be in general?

----------


## Jade

> hmmm just thought, shouldnt this be in general?


yer it should, not very observant today!

moving!

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Ben, Frankie and Justin

----------


## pangy

Ben Davies

----------


## Rach33

Justin and Sam played by the gorgeous Chris Fountain and Louis Tamone

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Mandy, Tony, OB, Max, the little boy who plays, Tom.

----------


## luna_lovegood

the people who play Justin and Becca are the best actors

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh, I forgot Justin  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Sarah Dunn - Mandy and Nick Pickard - Tony. I think these two are really good and there even better together

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I would say Mandy, Justin, Tom. And Tony as well cos Nick Pickard has really mastered the art of making Tony just the right amount of annoying.

----------


## luna_lovegood

I can't believe I forgot to mention Mandy and Tony, they have been in it from almost the beginning.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Tony has been in it for day 1  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i dont really think any of them can act that well but i guess Justin's alright. other than that im not too sure...

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Well, none of them are Oscar winning material.

----------


## Lennie

Chris Fountain aka Justin

----------


## Abbie

> I think Lisa as well


i like her too

----------


## myvoice

Chris Fountain (Justin) is the best. Matt Littler (Max) and Alex Carter (Lee) are good too.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_I think mandy is a good actress, it was so funny in the travellors caravan..._

----------


## di marco

> _I think mandy is a good actress, it was so funny in the travellors caravan..._


yeh that was funny!

----------


## myvoice

Sarah Dunn is probably the best female on the show.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Sarah Dunn is probably the best female on the show.


 :Cheer:  Without a doubt, in my opinion :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

I think jessica fox that plays nancy hayton is pretty funny. Especially when she was interupting carrie in the sex talk she gave nicole.

"i mean you dont want a rash do you, or even worse a rugrat"

I think that shes good but nothing spectacular if you know what i mean.

----------


## di marco

> Sarah Dunn is probably the best female on the show.


i agree!  :Smile:

----------


## myvoice

On the whole I think the lads in H'oaks are better actors than the girls although there are a couple of girls who are quite good like Sarah Dunn, Gemma Attkinson and Ali Bastian. As for the boys - Chris Fountain, Matt Littler, Alex Carter, Lee Ottway and Kevin Scarce are all excellent.

----------

